# Ham Rig for sale



## KG7FUR

I am downsizing my station and have the following items for sale:
TEN-TEC ORION II model 566AT
Icom IC-PW1 
Yaesu QUADRA VL-1000 VP-1000 Linear Amplifier.
Yaesu FTdx3000
IC-7700
Ten-Tec OMNI VII
Elecraft KPA500 Amplifier and accessories

The gear are in excellent condition, totally operational, cosmetically - no scratches,no dings, no mark, no issue on it.  I am the original owner, non-smoker. Comes with original double box, shipping material and manual. all latest firmware updates. Contact: Email: KG7FUR@aol.com


----------



## ce6pcm

May you sell the Ten Tec's individually?  Please inform price for each one.  Thanks


----------

